# Number of algae eaters



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

My only algae eating fish has died and i need some new replacements, how many siamese algae eaters would you recommend for a tank my size?


----------



## dlwarnock (Jan 16, 2003)

Otos would be much better for you in your small tank. You'd need at least two Siamese Flying Fox and they rapidly grow to a fat 4". Tyr 6 otos and you'll be better off.

David


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

In my experience Otos and SAE eat different types of algae. I have both in all my tanks except for my 10 gallon.


----------



## BonesCJ (Jan 13, 2003)

I have found Otos at my local fish store for 1.49$ (is that a good price?) would 6 of them be to much for my tank? I do not want to overdo the bioload


----------



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

For SAE's, I've heard folks recommend one SAE per 5 gallons of water. As for your bioload, I'd suggest you let your nitrate levels help guide you. 

The old rule of "1 inch of fish per gallon of water" was based on a non-planted aquarium. Further, it's obvious that one 6" pleco will make a lot more waste than six 1" mollies.

With thriving plants, you can probably safely exceed the old rule. Many of us have to add nitrate to our aquariums because the plants suck up more nitrogen than the fish can produce.

Go slowly. Test your nitrate levels (ammonia and nitrite should always be zero but it's goot to have nitrate at 5 - 10 ppm to help feed the plants). Keep doing your regular partial water changes. Add a few fish and wait for things to stabilize again. Then re-test and re-evaluate. You'll be surprised and pleased at how much better a planted tank is at keeping happy fish! 

Take care...

Tim

P.S. About 95% of the fish sold at the LFS as SAE's are NOT really SAE's. Look carefully. The lateral line should extend into the clear part of the tail. When the fish lays on the bottom, it should sit on its pectoral fins, not lay flat with its belly on the bottom. The "false" SAE's are known to get aggressive toward other fish as they get older. True SAE's continue to be kind to their tankmates, even as full-grown adults.


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

I have 18 ottos in a 90 gal heavily planted tank. The little buggers never stop working. I don't know if it's them or the co2 and plants that are keeping the tank clean as a whistle. Probably a combo of the two.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

"One SAE per 5 gallons"! That can't be right! They get really big.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

lanstar said:


> For SAE's, I've heard folks recommend one SAE per 5 gallons of water


That's way too much. 

I would recommend 1 Ottocinclus Cat per 5-10G but definitely not SAE. Those get big and will disturb heavy planted tank.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll bet they meant 1 per 25 gallons, eh?


----------



## docone (Nov 27, 2002)

I have 2 SAE's in my 55 gallon tank. They keep the tank clean!


----------



## Somarg (Apr 24, 2003)

What exactly us an SAE? Are they the same as Chinese Algae Eaters? I purchased 2 small ones for my 55g planted tank when the stuff started showing up, and boy did they take care of the problem. I can't believe how much better the tank looks now.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

As Lanstar stated at the bottom of his post, there is a difference between the Flying Fox and the SAE. There is also a difference between the SAE and the Chinese algae eater (which, in my opinion, should be avoided). Here is a link over to Arizona Aquatics that may help explain a bit:

http://www.azgardens.com/index2.htm

Click on _Shrimp and Fish _and then click again on _Siamese Algae Eating Fish (SAE)-Good for Hair Algae._

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Somarg (Apr 24, 2003)

There is also a difference between the SAE and the Chinese algae eater (which, in my opinion, should be avoided). 

Momotaro, please explain...

Did you mean the CAE should be avoided? If so, why.

Thanks.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Chinese Algae Eaters get very aggressive when they get larger. They will actually kill other fish.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The Chinese algae eaters do get quite agressive when they hit the 4-6 inch size. It should also be noted that they may also stop eating algae at that size!

Generally speaking I keep 1 otto per 5 gallons of water, and SAE's in tanks that are 4 feet long (or larger). Algae eating Shrimp from the Cardina genus are also really useful, and larger fan shrimp also help keep suspended algae out of the water column


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I've seen more than one species of otocinclus mentioned somewhere on the net. Does it matter which one you get for algae removal or are they all good?
tx-

James


----------



## panda885 (Feb 28, 2003)

..i've seen some people mention mollies? Are they efficient algae eaters?


----------



## PharCyde (Nov 6, 2002)

Otocinclus affinis probably the most common of the otocinclus catfish. Ottos eat diatom/brown algae.
Ancistrus are the Bristlenose catfish, do eat some forms of algae but not sure which ones.
Siamese Algae Eaters or crossocheilus siamensis tend to eat black algae species and I think some red algae species. Either get 1 or 3, but not in a tank smaller than 30 gallons.
Chinese Algae Eaters eat the protein layer off of fish, don't really eat algae. The protein layer helps protect the fish from disease etc.
Flying Foxes are a shark-minnow (epalzeorhyncus species), and aren't a true algae eater. Are related to the Rainbow shark and Red Tailed Black Shark.
Mollies and Platys eat algae but not in large quantities.
Caridina Japonica apparently is the intertebrate for eating algae.
Rosy Barbs are known to eat Hair Algae, but not too sure in quantity...


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Also American-Flag Fish (Jordanella floridae). They consume a good deal of hair algea and perhaps some staghorn algea.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

...and Neocaridina denticulata in the shrimp department. So far these guys have the Amanos beat, from my observation.

James


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

aquaverde said:


> ...and Neocaridina denticulata in the shrimp department. So far these guys have the Amanos beat, from my observation.
> 
> James


I keep about 12 different varieties of Algae eating shrimp and I have found that the Cardina Japonica's are the most effective "only" after they reach full size (2" or so). When they are smaller they are not the most efficient


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

GDominy said:


> I keep about 12 different varieties of Algae eating shrimp and I have found that the Cardina Japonica's are the most effective "only" after they reach full size (2" or so). When they are smaller they are not the most efficient


Super! Mine are a little more than half that size, I have something to look forward to.
Gareth, you have the Heinz 57 when it comes to shrimp and loaches. I can't even name 12 different types of algae-eating shrimp. Dare ya to list all 12 types (please)  

James


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I've had excellent luck with Chinese algae eaters, in spite of their reputation. 

Alot of people just trade them in for small ones when they get big (~4 inches) because they stop taking care of algae and/or get aggressive. You can get 1 to 2 years before they have to be exchanged.

I have two adults of the golden/yellow/albino? type. In my larger tank (75g) they didn't get aggressive. I kept the two in there and they didn't pick on the slow fish, but kept the tank clean. They had a great deal of space, though. I recently moved one of them to a new smaller tank and he's not very good with the algae, but his former colleague maintains the 75g tank on his own very well. In the small (30g) tank, my CAE is doing a crummy job on the algae, but he's very cute. He's also remarkably peaceful and shares a cave with a female betta and a baby clown pleco.

So, my limited experience with Chinese algae eaters leads me to think that, just like every other fish I've had, there are huge individual differences. Put them in, watch them, and keep watching them! When they're young, they are very good with algae. When they are older, they might be.


----------



## Deuce868 (Jul 14, 2003)

Does you LFS have 12 differnt kinfs of shrimp?! I had to mail order my Amano's (all they had) much less get 12 different kinds.


----------



## TimWA (Jul 24, 2003)

Where did you mail order your amano's from?


----------



## Deuce868 (Jul 14, 2003)

www.floridadriftwood.com


----------

